# Matthew 9? incorrect reference?



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2019)

In his commentary on Revelation James Durham adduces Matthew 9 below for the unfruitful ministry of the Pharisees. I'm having a hard time seeing it in chapter 9 unless someway 9:13. Should this rather be chapter 23 particularly the apparent reference not to cast at them? ie, maybe 23:3? Or other options? Any help much appreciated. It is not uncommon for references to be wrong, but this far wrong, a single digit chapter not two, and no 9 in common, makes this a tough one to call.
To the fourth, we say that although such a minister may not be altogether always without fruit; yet often great gifts with an unsound frame of heart have but little fruit and few converts: he has here names, but a few names, though he himself had a great name. And certainly in part it is imputed to his unsoundness, whose works were not perfect before God; so that although men could not censure him; yet before God he was not kindly and natively driving the design of that people’s edification, whereof this, of having a few names, is a consequent, as the real honesty, though with a little measure of gifts, of the angel of Philadelphia, did not [_lack_] its own influence upon the success of his ministry. This therefore shows the danger of an unsound lifeless ministry that often the fruits are exceeding few, where there are any at all. Hence these Scribes and Pharisees are in Christ’s account, as to fruit and to saving of souls, Matt. 9. as almost none at all, although he gave not people way at their own hand to cast at them.​


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 25, 2019)

The combination "Scribes and Pharisees" isn't all that common in the gospels and some occurrences are descriptive of them doing something rather than being evaluated. Matt 23 is the only place I can find where you find the same combination of a) fruitlessness and b) the people nonetheless warned not to ignore their teaching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks very much for that confirmation. This was likely a printer's error though can't rule out a misspoke from Durham or a mistake in the hearer's notes which Durham missed correcting (he apparently did everything without notes because even this work he prepared for the press he used the notes of a hearer to work from).



iainduguid said:


> The combination "Scribes and Pharisees" isn't all that common in the gospels and some occurrences are descriptive of them doing something rather than being evaluated. Matt 23 is the only place I can find where you find the same combination of a) fruitlessness and b) the people nonetheless warned not to ignore their teaching.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 25, 2019)

Maybe, possibly, Matthew 3:9 (the chapter reference missing in the text you have), because it addresses the point that God can save whatever souls he wants to save and does not need the lifeless ministry of supposed teachers. However, it is not Jesus but John speaking there, and he is addressing "Pharisees and Sadducees" rather than "Scribes and Pharisees."

Reactions: Like 1


----------

